# SAP front bumper



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I have called numerous dealers to order the SAP front bumper. First of all they cant find a part # for it and then when they finally figure out what I'm talking about they tell me it's "un orderable" WTF I didnt think it was going to be this difficult! Can you guy's/girl's help me out here? Mine's on the right. I want one like the one on the left.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

did you ever get a part number for it? or did they also say there was no number?


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

No I never got a part # , they say it doesnt have one! I'm starting to feel like I just dont know the "secret hand shake" or something :willy:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

you should try emailing this guy
[email protected]
He might be able to give you a deal


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

05_HUMBLER said:


> No I never got a part # , they say it doesnt have one! I'm starting to feel like I just dont know the "secret hand shake" or something :willy:


i'd be thinking the same thing. Do they expect you to believe that GM would mass produce an optioned part and not assign a part number to it? It's not exactly one-off.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05_HUMBLER said:


> I have called numerous dealers to order the SAP front bumper. First of all they cant find a part # for it and then when they finally figure out what I'm talking about they tell me it's "un orderable" WTF I didnt think it was going to be this difficult! Can you guy's/girl's help me out here? Mine's on the right. I want one like the one on the left.


You're in Luck Humbler I happen to have the instructions for front facia. Here are some part numbers:

Font Facia extension : Part # 8896773
Rear Facia: Part # 88967734
Upper Grille Inserts: Part # 8896374

I read those numbers off of the manual. Don't let your dealer B.S. you that they are incorrect. I have them. If they can't find them now by typing in those numbers then they are incompetent.

I can't find the part # for the rockers and the rear spoiler grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. GM was kind enough to send the installation instructions for the Buick Lacrosse spoiler though :confused 

Hope this helps you out :cheers


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

that is just like the one i have.... get a hold of GTODEALER he will square you away...


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

So is the rear fascia a bumper cover or a replacement for the stock bumper? I'd like to see an 04 with the 05 rear fascia, and i'm wondering how possible that is.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> So is the rear fascia a bumper cover or a replacement for the stock bumper? I'd like to see an 04 with the 05 rear fascia, and i'm wondering how possible that is.


*The rear facia is a complete replacement. It's completely different than the one that comes with the car.

The rear facias from 05'-06' should fit the 04' however the 04's had the exhaust out the one side where as the exhausts on the 05-06's exit both sides. You would have to modify the exhaust system on the 04' for it to mate up to the rear facia's of 05-06'. I'd keep my eye on Ebay, every now and then you can find one on there for bid. I parted out the parts that came with my car piece by piece and recouped about half the cost of the SAP. *


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

You guy's are great! I was going out of my mind, I couldnt believe what they were telling me. Thanks JUDGE! :cheers I owe you one. I will call my dealer Monday am and give him that pt # . He'll probley ask me where I got the # like it's "TOP SECRET" I wonder why it's so difficult to get the pt # for the individual parts of the SAP package? They probley want you to buy the whole package!? I dont know:confused Thanks again to all :seeya:


----------

